# a good idea or not ...help



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

:juggle:Hello everyone ,hopefully this will not be removed ,all i want to know is, do you think a carpenter/joiner/light builder so covers most things,would be a good idea,i am moving to europe this summer in a motorhome regardless as theres nothing left for me in the uk and i feel this is the last chance to do this,has anyone else been through similar ,be good to hear about your experiences ,so anyway it would be nice to speak to anyone has any suggestions or help on this matter, regards Miles and Pebbles shes my Staffy,rescued about 8 months ago and she loves everyboby  ogh yes ,my journey will take me through France Spain and then Portugal ....really looking forward to it


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

milesandpebbles said:


> :juggle:Hello everyone ,hopefully this will not be removed ,all i want to know is, do you think a carpenter/joiner/light builder so covers most things,would be a good idea,i am moving to europe this summer in a motorhome regardless as theres nothing left for me in the uk and i feel this is the last chance to do this,has anyone else been through similar ,be good to hear about your experiences ,so anyway it would be nice to speak to anyone has any suggestions or help on this matter, regards Miles and Pebbles shes my Staffy,rescued about 8 months ago and she loves everyboby  ogh yes ,my journey will take me through France Spain and then Portugal ....really looking forward to it


We left the uk in 2003, with an idea to travel in our motorhome for a year or two, but after a short time we realised we didnt want to go back, we did have a great trip round europe and north africa in the motorhome for a couple of years visited 20 something countries, travelling that way, its a great experiance that you will enjoy doing.
good luck with your plans.


----------



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

many thanks ,its just the simple life im trying to find..one man and his dog ...i suppose and i cannot wait,hopefully we can meet up in the future,blimey that does feel strange saying that,ah well 6 months to go i recon,regards Miles and Pebbles


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

milesandpebbles said:


> :juggle:Hello everyone ,hopefully this will not be removed ,all i want to know is, do you think a carpenter/joiner/light builder so covers most things,would be a good idea,i am moving to europe this summer in a motorhome regardless as theres nothing left for me in the uk and i feel this is the last chance to do this,has anyone else been through similar ,be good to hear about your experiences ,so anyway it would be nice to speak to anyone has any suggestions or help on this matter, regards Miles and Pebbles shes my Staffy,rescued about 8 months ago and she loves everyboby  ogh yes ,my journey will take me through France Spain and then Portugal ....really looking forward to it


Hi Milesand pebbles
The wife and I and our mutt travelled all over western Europe in our motorhome for years and finally arrived here in central Portugal where we have bought a home and are now settled into a lovely quiet rural lifestyle.
See and experience as much as you can before deciding to settle down, but remember the grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence!
Best of luck.


----------



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying,i dont expect it to be that easy ,nothing in my life has been simple up to now so why would it change.Im just trying to find a different way to live and more important is QUALITY OF LIFE .Im sure Pebbles will love living in a small space with me and sleeping where she wants but even if thee is no work i can still support myself with my savings,just no more than 70 euros a week,lets just hope the bass are hungry and not me ..lol glad you found what you were looking for,lets hope i do regards Miles and Pebbles


----------

